# Rhinestone Capital of the World



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Where is the Rhinestone Capital of the world? What area is into Rhinestone Shirts the most?

According to Google it's:

*States
* 1. Louisiana, United States
2. Texas, United States
3. Oklahoma, United States
4. Kansas, United States
5. Florida, United States
6. Arizona, United States
7. Missouri, United States
8. Georgia, United States
9. Tennessee, United States
10. New Jersey, United States

*Cities* 
1. San Antonio, TX, USA
2. Houston, TX, USA
3. Tampa, FL, USA
4. Oklahoma City, OK, USA
5. Richardson, TX, USA
6. Dallas, TX, USA
7. Phoenix, AZ, USA
8. Orlando, FL, USA
9. Austin, TX, USA
10. Miami, FL, USA

Does Google have it wrong or is this about right? 

Brian : )


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Interesting - I thought that California would be at the top of the list.


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

I think it's right... Most of our sales comes from Texas & Florida...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Louisiana? Interesting. Don't agree, but interesting.
The rest sound about right.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh...Missouri made it to the list. Good news for me!!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I’m surprised Nashville and Vegas are not on the list!


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

When I first did the trend search, I had Google look at all the years since they began tracking. Here are the results for the last 12 months:

1. Texas, United States
2. Florida, United States
3. Illinois, United States
4. Georgia, United States
5. New Jersey, United States
6. New York, United States
7. California, United States
8. Virginia, United States

This puts California on the list which I think would be more accurate based on our own sales but then again we are in California! : )


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Great info - thanks for posting that! Looks about right from what we sell.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Virginia?? I must be missing something I'm in Maryland and I've only had ONE customer out of VA in 5 years. Based on my sales, OH would be about 3rd on my list, preceeded by TX and CA, and closely followed by FL, LA, NY and OK.

Great information!!!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not surprised that Texas is on top, but I'm shocked that Illinois is above California. I'm from there and I don't see it as being a bling-y state! I definitely see more bling here in CA than in IL.


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

I am in Texas and I thought for sure we would be first. Interesting.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

As trends travel across the US maybe certain states will catch the "Blings" like they haven't had before?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Everything in fashion trends seems to move from East to West


----------



## JellyW (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, it is just my understanding that California should be on the Top. At CA, there are many shirt or clothing factories and designers from Asia that would like to use blingbling a lot and that in some case, make trend. i have been selling stone and stone motifs for years and most of my customers (wholesaler)are from CA. Magic Show is a good place for the trend.

Jelly


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

Guess I am in the right place here in San Antonio TX-sure would like to turn all that bling into dollar signs!


----------



## JellyW (Apr 20, 2011)

Marian, 

If you want to know some thing about loose stone and stone motifs, i would very like to help you with that . :>

Jelly


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Here are the top 3 Countries for Rhinestone Shirts per Google:

1. United States
2. Canada
3. United Kingdom

Brian : )


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

mesewsatx said:


> Guess I am in the right place here in San Antonio TX-sure would like to turn all that bling into dollar signs!


Marian,
If you aren't already involved, get involved with the San Antonio Rodeo. Bling is the thing for the ladies who volunteer with the SA Rodeo.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

I think the top should be Florida. Most of our customers are from there.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> Marian,
> If you aren't already involved, get involved with the San Antonio Rodeo. Bling is the thing for the ladies who volunteer with the SA Rodeo.


I have several customers in SA who have been gearing up for the rodeo!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm in the San Antonio area as well. I need to get my @#$!# together so I can get a piece of the action for next years rodeo. I just always feel like I'm chasing my tail, lol!!!


----------



## RacinTees (Aug 16, 2008)

Pennsylvania isn't even on...glad I'm moving to Phoenix AZ !!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Kathleen, don't let the folks in PA fool you. I have some very consistent customers in PA, I think the Pittsburgh area mainly. Last month, I had 8 orders from PA alone. There are some folks there who are starting to "feel their BLING"


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

diana13t said:


> I'm in the San Antonio area as well. I need to get my @#$!# together so I can get a piece of the action for next years rodeo. I just always feel like I'm chasing my tail, lol!!!


Get on it now cause plans for 2012 are already in motion.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Now that April is over, here is the updated list for Rhinestones during the last 12 months:

Top States for Rhinestones

1. Arizona, United States
2. Texas, United States
3. Missouri, United States
4. Florida, United States
5. Minnesota, United States
6. Pennsylvania, United States
7. Illinois, United States
8. Georgia, United States
9. New Jersey, United States
10. New York, United States

Top Cities for Rhinestones

1. Miami, FL, USA
2. Houston, TX, USA
3. Phoenix, AZ, USA
4. Richardson, TX, USA
5. Los Angeles, CA, USA
6. Chicago, IL, USA
7. San Francisco, CA, USA
8. Atlanta, GA, USA
9. New York, NY, USA
10. Washington, DC, USA

Source: http://www.google.com/trends?q=rhinestones&date=ytd&geo=usa&ctab=0&sort=0&sa=N

Brian : )


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

In case some one did not see my post of Rhinestone history of USA.
Rhinestone was started in EU long long time ago. Austria and Czech were leaders. Still they make best stones than anybody else in the world. Rhinestone was used with sewing process only. Around 13-15 years ago. Czech company starting to apply foil and glue back of Rhsn, we call them Hotfix stone now. It was followed by Swarovski company immediately. And went to Korea and they made users affordable and usable stones. Rhsn mfg’s are starting to move to China now and it will be their business soon. (Here I want to tell un-told secret. 90% of Korean rhsn mfgs are opened manufacturing facility in China and bring to Korea and tell to you it is Korean stone. Only 3 companies are stay in Korea and supply real Korean Stone). It was hit!! But for the mass production there was no machine was exist. I forgot the name but one Italian company came out with heated Hotfix machine. One by one follow laser guide with one hopper. It was 10years ago. This machine was developed to Ultra sonic Hotfix machine in Korea for speed. Actually better copied machine than Italian's. It was very successful again. Meanwhile Austria company Niegel & Herman come out Automatic Rhns motif making machine which is all mfg’s are using same technology now. Again in same formula was repeated, went Korea and they made better machine and cheaper machine to public. Exam: YoungNam, AA, NC Korea. All these machines are using air to make all pick up and release that is why speed is very slow YN: 150/min AA:180 NC:180. Price? You have to search. Image area became a sticky point between 3 of them now.
This is history of Blinging I know. I was the first who introduce Korean machine to USA many many years ago. I am the first who introduce Sequin Motif machine to the world with 8 patents. This time I am manufacturing myself not as a reseller.
One post here says “where is the mecca of Rhinestone of the world”. My answer is Mecca of Rhinestone of the world is Korea. 
Where is the most selling place? USA. 
By the state? Texas because even man wears them. 
By the city? LA why? All race loves them and especially Latinos are crazy about this. 
Which USA city is contribute most rhinestone technology to USA? Philly. Haha I am sure you know why.
Any questions?
Cheers!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I'd have to add Lee's Summit, MO to the top 10 cities on my list. 

They keep my pretty busy with school spirit wear...team mom designs for baseball, softball and football...local dance and gymnastics centers. 

I don't even live in Missouri but all it took was one happy customer and she spread the word. 

Florida, New York and Texas are pretty high on the top states list for me too.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Texas is outrageous for our sales! Our top sales are Texas and California. Even more than Fla and we are in the Tampa area. Interesting new though. Thanks Brian


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

Monthly Update, now that May is over. According to:

Google Trends: rhinestones

These are the results for "Rhinestones" during the last 12 months. Source Google Trends....

1. Louisiana, United States
2. Oklahoma, United States
3. Nevada, United States
4. Arizona, United States
5. Kansas, United States
6. Texas, United States
7. Florida, United States
8. Missouri, United States
9. South Carolina, United States
10. Alabama, United States

*Cities* 
1. Fresno, CA, USA
2. Oklahoma City, OK, USA
3. Las Vegas, NV, USA
4. Livingston, NJ, USA
5. Houston, TX, USA
6. San Antonio, TX, USA
7. Irvine, CA, USA
8. Phoenix, AZ, USA
9. Richardson, TX, USA
10. Miami, FL, USA


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

What? How in the world did Fresno get to the top of the Cities list? Wow! I guess I'm in the right market!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I wonder how this information is tracked? Is it based on Google Searches or actual sales?


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

It's been awhile so I thought I would check. Here are the results for the last 30 days:

Google Trends: rhinestones

1. Arizona, United States
2. Texas, United States
3. New Jersey, United States
4. California, United States
5. Florida, United States
6. Illinois, United States
7. Pennsylvania, United States
8. New York, United States

According to google trends, the searches for rhinestones are near an all time high.

Brian : )


----------

